# Share Nestbox plans?



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

OK, hopefully this will be my last line of questioning on the loft!

I have searched the forum and the web to find basic plans for building nest boxes for my loft - I purchased 6 of Foy's Standard Nest Box Fronts. They measure 12 x 24", and we're planning on making the boxes 16" deep.

I want to build a single unit of 8 nest boxes, having them stacked 2 across and 4 high. I plan to leave the bottom two empty for now. I'd like the whole unit to be no taller than 60". We were drawing it up to have a hidey space underneath for squabs who end up on the floor too early, so they can escape angry adults.

Does anybody have basic plans so we build them right?

I saw someone had used hinges on the fronts and liked that very much. It's the actual boxes I need some help with though. If anybody's got plans... and also what's the best wood (type and thickness) to use for this?

Thanks so much!!

-Kari Jo


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/plans-for-nestboxes-18575.html


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Here is how I bult mine
I have no carpentry skills so I tried my best lol
http://s195.photobucket.com/albums/...ics 1-18-09/?action=view&current=DSC02222.jpg


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Thank you!! This is very helpful!!


----------

